# Lizzie was out of control yesterday!!!! Help



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

Lizzie is a very quiet, shy dog as the rescue group advertised her...and I have to agree for the most part, but last night...she was a barking, yippy dog...

I've been seeing this guy since September, here and there...nothing serious. He is super sweet and when I picked up Lizzie, he called me to see how she was, etc. but we haven't seen each other for a month, so quite honestly, I considered him more of a phone friend than anything else and had written him off. Well, he knew how to get to me, because he called Thursday and asked if he could come over and meet the puppy. I was touched so said yes.

So, last night, Lizzie barked at him as soon as he walked in. Eventually, I was able to grab her and he then held and petted her. She even looked at him once he stopped, so he started again. So, then he went to the bathroom and she started barking at him again. We then left for dinner.

When we got back, she barked at him a little bit, but then calmed down once we started watching a movie. Well, if he moved just an inch, she barked. I could not get her to stop barking at him last night. He finally said, your dog is forcing me to leave. I'll admit it was super annoying and I was really sorry. But i did tell him, well I am sorry she is doing this, on the other hand it shows that she realizes this is her place and I am with her pack. in other words...she really likes me. 

I want to continue to see him, but after Lizzie's warm welcome he might not be so eager to spend any more time with us  i do hope he understands that it isn't easy adopting a dog from a mill and if he doesn't then he isn't worth my time anyways. 

does anyone have any advise on how to get her ok with people coming over to the house? This is the first visitor besides my dad, but he was with me when I picked her up. My female friend is going to come over to see if she is just that way with guys or if she is getting terroritoral. I want to be able to stop any behaviors before they become her way of being.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

It kinda sounds like a Man may have been who handled her the most at the mill an mistreated her. I have rescued a girl that HATED men for the longest time. In time she came around and has gotten better. *Or* it could be that she seances something is not right about this guy. Dogs are very good judges of character. 


Good luck, keep encouraging her to be near strangers especially men, and hopefully this will pass.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Katherine,

I have a friend who adopted a rescue (Sophie) ironically, and she did that when she saw men, she was ok with women but soon as the husband walked in the room, she would bark he silly head off ...

Perhaps, she had a bad experience with men ??

Their Sophie is much better now - it took time and now she is best friends with her new daddy and goes on car rides with him.

It may be the same for Lizzie ... I hope she calms down ... maybe she is just happy to be in the "safe" forever home with you and she wasn't used to anyone coming in to the house ...

I hope it will work out all around.

Lina


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, what a delimma!! I hope you can come up with something to stop that, without scaring her.

Tinker has just started a new behavior recently, now when someone comes into our home, he'll run up and bite their shoes and pant legs!!! :smpullhair: I have GOT to STOP that one!!! I spend more time trying to gather up the dogs (Abbey and Tinker) than greeting my guests!! Archie is the best dog in the world :wub: - why can't the others follow him?

Maybe if you try showing Lizzie that you are the pack "Leader" and her input is not necessary.....just now sure how to go about that.... :brownbag: sorry.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

When someone comes in to my house K & C bark at them for the first bit of time. If they can sense that the person is comfortable with them and they get down on the floor at their level and play with them and they see that I am comfortable with that person, they eventually quiet down and act just like they do if I am here by myself.

But when my BIL comes they never seem to relax. He is not comfortable around dogs and especially little dogs. They just won't quit barking at him. He doesn't interact with them at all, though. So they never quit barking at him. 

I think Lizzie may see this guy as an intruder and she just isn't comfortable with him. Have him get on the floor and play with her. Does he seem tense and uncomforable around her? Have him give her treats and interact with her and talk to her. 

I hope things get better in this regard!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Katherine,
Don't read too much into this....yet. Sadie will bark FOREVER at a new person. The only way to get her to hush is to hold her. She will eventually calm down but it takes a while. I suggest that you start having people come over to visit so that Lizzie begins to get used to it. If she is OK with your dad, then she probably doesn't hate all men. I tend to agree with Sher - she probably can sense the people who are the most comfortable and is better with them. Don't write this guy off just yet. On the other hand, why has he waited so long to get in touch with you? You deserve more than that!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You might try a little time out for her. 
By the way, if he gives up that easily because of a little dog
barking, he's not a great guy. LOL


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Interesting - I think he was just a new person and she wanted all the attention.

Izzy barks at every new person - especially if I hold her. If she is down on the ground and has to work it out for herself she settles down quicker. If i hold her though she'll never stop. 

Interestingly enough I had a handyman here all week. A very nice older gentleman - when I was here, Izzy barked at him NON STOP but when I was at work she jumped up on the sofa with Hemi and took a nap. I was here for about an hour on Friday and she was making everyone crazy so I just left them alone together so everything would settle down. 

You'll work it out - and if the guy doesn't understand the process he's just not the right guy. 

Leslie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Keep her on a leash. Give him treats and have him toss them on the ground for her. He should NOT make eye contact with her. Keep it brief and put her up (kennel in another room) for the rest of the visit.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone. She is a little protective. Everytime a door slams here in the building she starts barking. 

He called us on Monday to check in. Thought that was nice. 

She doesn't bark at anyone outside. Must just be when she is on her own turf.


----------

